
Evapolar: World's first personal air conditioner - adamnemecek
http://evapolar.com
======
legitster
It basically looks like a teeny-tiny swamp cooler for your desk. Which already
exists in several forms.

~~~
adamnemecek
i don't think that there are any that are this size.

~~~
evapolar
Check out our IndieGoGo page - [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-
first-personal-ai...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-
personal-air-conditioner/x/12015797#/)

We tried to describe our innovation there. It is a real challenge to make a
device both small but powerful. We managed to do it thanks to a specially
developed evaporative material.

~~~
Nadya
Your page _almost_ worked for my vertical-monitor setup. May want to make your
first button (#TwitterButton2dsf) to have white-space: nowrap (or perhaps a
better fix since it breaks slightly moments before the mobile breakpoint.)

What I saw: [http://i.imgur.com/3nBqSoy.png](http://i.imgur.com/3nBqSoy.png)

What I expected:
[http://i.imgur.com/q9SE2xQ.png](http://i.imgur.com/q9SE2xQ.png)

 _> Evapolar emulates a soft natural chilling process instead of just
producing a cold air thread like the other air conditioners (that often leads
to catching a cold)._

 _Viruses_ cause colds, not cold air. Not cold weather. Not being in the rain.
Proximity to sneezing people (by staying indoors when its cold) and viruses
living longer in cold climates (doorknobs and such). Not blowing cold air onto
someone. This is bullshit.

 _> Evapolar is a desktop personal air conditioner that not only chills, but
also humidifies and purifies air._

To my understanding it's a humidifier that manages to leave the air colder.
What is it doing to purify the air? Genuine question, as that isn't explained
anywhere in the functionality.

 _> Humidifies the air which is healthy for your hair and skin._

How humid are we talking about? Too much of anything (yep, even humidity!) can
be bad. Too much humidity leads to oily skin/acne. I don't think many people
consider acne to be "healthy skin".

For _marketing_ , sure. Bullshit all you can get away with. That's the point.
But to convince me to spend money to pre-order or fund a product on Indiegogo?
Any amount of bullshit is a red flag for me to not waste my money. If it
really isn't bullshit - I'd like to know _how_ Evapolar manages to do what it
claims to do.

Although I'm sure the marketing probably earns more pre-orders than it loses.
That's life I guess. /shrugs

[Special Note] I use "bullshit" in place of "marketing fluff that is either
partially true or only believed to be true, even if scientifically false."

